# ....



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)




----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh my!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

:BS Oh Shit, Someones ready for WAR!!!!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

eeeeeeeeek Murda' :gn


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

that looks like a weapon of mass destruction


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

It is the mythical USPS pyramid of death. There looks to be some serious hurtins about to be put on some B&SOTLs


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

NICE! Can't wait to see the destruction :gn


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

KASR said:


> Oh my!


Damn it, don't give him any ideas...

(Very nice looking, talk about laying some smack down!!)

:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

uh oh.....


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice home theater set up.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Ouch... thats gonna leave a mark!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Nice home theater set up.


That's what I'm saying !!! what are all those boxes doing in the way? I can't see the screen clearly.

hah.. nice hit going out.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

That's just evil!!! I like it!!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

is just cremosas....
Burlap napkins....

and beetle eggs...

Nothing to see here senors.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

What do the boxes mean? I don't understand.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Do you need me to send you some leather cleaner to get that spot off?

Oh yeah, several people are in for a hurtin.
Or 1 person is in for a serious beat down?


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

dunng said:


> Damn it, don't give him any ideas...
> 
> (Very nice looking, talk about laying some smack down!!)
> 
> :ss


Greg,

There might be a better than average chance they are in this together - notice who was the first one to respond to this thread --- HMMM. However it came about the results are gonna be deadly.

Nice one replicant.

Some might say, however ---- (http://www.jahozafat.com/php/sounds...nner&quote=irrational.txt&file=irrational.mp3)

BillYbarue


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

billybarue said:


> Greg,
> 
> There might be a better than average chance they are in this together - notice who was the first one to respond to this thread --- HMMM. However it came about the results are gonna be deadly.
> 
> BillYbarue


_Say it ain't so!_


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Hide the women and children!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

This KASR you speak of, he is of no great influence on this MIRV. He gets a cookie for a small piece of intelligence, though...:ss


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> This KASR you speak of, he is of no great influence on this MIRV. He gets a cookie for a small piece of intelligence, though...:ss


Nice Doggie!!

http://www.jahozafat.com/php/sounds...Runner&quote=slaughter.txt&file=slaughter.wav


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Shock and Awe for someone who doesn't know enough to run for cover!:r


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Don't worry, most of it is packing material....LOL


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Do you need me to send you some leather cleaner to get that spot off?
> 
> Oh yeah, several people are in for a hurtin.
> Or 1 person is in for a serious beat down?


Dogs playing in the wet yard that should have a couple feet of snow on it.

Oh yeah, this thread should include DCs
01038555749978786439
01038555749989272198
01038555749999757951
01038555749842471560
01038555749863443089
01038555749873928842


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> Don't worry, most of it is packing material....LOL


Only yours has just packing material....


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

You must be Kasr's student:r


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> Dogs playing in the wet yard that should have a couple feet of snow on it.


I meant the stain from the bombs.
nuclear fallout and all


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

I say....that boy means business


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> This KASR you speak of, he is of no great influence on this MIRV. He gets a cookie for a small piece of intelligence, though...:ss


WAIT!! KASR only started with a small bit of intelligence... if you take it he'll have none!

Bwahahahahaha... I really amuse me sometimes!!! 

Bobby


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

And he is on fire !!

Looks like war has been declared.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Things that make you go boom.

Someone is in trouble


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


>


I hope one of these is going to KASR......

ATL


----------



## Ernesto Fan (Dec 7, 2006)

Ah, the empty boxes with red tape trick. Nice one.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Ernesto Fan said:


> Ah, the empty boxes with red tape trick. Nice one.


Damn, he caught on.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Ernesto Fan said:


> Ah, the empty boxes with red tape trick. Nice one.


That would be downright cruel!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

did someone raid the war chest of a third world country?


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok Peter, I don't know what I did to get on your crap list but payback is a MOFO my friend. Went to the mailbox to collect the bills and there a package from Peter. I'm think WTF am I getting this for? Will, enclosed was

Gurkha Nepalese Warrior
X3 Triple Liegro
Ovation Cameroon
2 Sherpa
2 other mystery sticks.

Replicant watch your back my friend. :r


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

mike32312 said:


> Ok Peter, I don't know what I did to get on your crap list but payback is a MOFO my friend. Went to the mailbox to collect the bills and there a package from Peter. I'm think WTF am I getting this for? Will, enclosed was
> 
> Gurkha Nepalese Warrior
> X3 Triple Liegro
> ...


You are welcome.... Psstt.......blame KASR for the addy and suggestion......

smoke the unbanded one and tell us all what you think.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> You are welcome.... Psstt.......blame KASR for the addy and suggestion......
> 
> smoke the unbanded one and tell us all what you think.


That KASR is bad about leading others into trouble... don't listen when he tells you that stirring up an ant bed is a good long term strategy... they *will* crawl up the stick and bite you!


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

I dont know what to say.................:cb


----------

